# Upcoming BMQ's



## CFHopeful (22 Jan 2008)

Hey everyone, i am currently awaiting a call from my local CFRC.....the captain who interview me said that i would probably get a call in january or february to go to BMQ.  I haven't recieved the call yet....but I was just wondering if anyone knows  when the next BMQ's are just to give me an idea of when i am potentially going to go to St.Jean.
And i was also wondering if, the date you go to BMQ depends on the trade you're going into......if so......i am an going for an AVN Tech.


----------



## Cat (22 Jan 2008)

Jan 28th and Feb 4th we know for sure.

Give your CFRC a call and see where they're at with your application - always good to keep on top of your file 

Good luck - maybe I'll see you on the 4th!


----------



## CFHopeful (22 Jan 2008)

Absolutely i will see u on the 4th.....just got the call @ 1600 hrs....not much notice holy crap.....i am not in shape at all....you?


----------



## Cat (22 Jan 2008)

I've been ill, but I'm working my arse off to get into better shape again...

it's gunna be a good go.


----------



## Albedo (22 Jan 2008)

During my first contact with CRFC they told me to start getting in shape. At worst I wouldn't be accepted for a job but would be in better shape. At best I would have a few months of running and pushups done and be ready to go when I got the call. 

There is a thread floating around about Feb BMQ's where you can find other recruits. 

*** Edit: The thread is sticky and is at the very top of this forum


----------



## omgLiam (22 Jan 2008)

CFHopeful said:
			
		

> Absolutely i will see u on the 4th.....just got the call @ 1600 hrs....not much notice holy crap.....i am not in shape at all....you?



I suggest going for a jog, post haste. Time to start eating healthy and working on those push up's.


----------



## slowmode (23 Jan 2008)

Depending on your location, and your unit, your BMQ may differ from others. Its best to know about upcoming BMQ's by asking your unit though the chain of command. ALso there may be upcoming BMQ's but you have to ensure your signed up for them.


----------



## JBoyd (23 Jan 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Depending on your location, and your unit, your BMQ may differ from others. Its best to know about upcoming BMQ's by asking your unit though the chain of command. ALso there may be upcoming BMQ's but you have to ensure your signed up for them.



would that only be pertinent to ResF though and not RegF?


----------



## slowmode (23 Jan 2008)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> would that only be pertinent to ResF though and not RegF?


Actually I just thought of that, thats a mistake on my part sorry.


----------



## Kinilan (25 Jan 2008)

I just got back from my final interview and the Captain I was talking to told me that Reg force BMQ at St-Jean start every week.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2008)

Kinilan said:
			
		

> I just got back from my final interview and the Captain I was talking to told me that Reg force BMQ at *St John * start every week.



Its* St-Jean*

No RegF BMQ courses being run in St-John, New Brunswick


----------

